# [SOLVED] Key-Less Door Locks?



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

anyone have any experience with any key less door locks?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Key-Less Door Locks?*

Hi Jason:wave:

Yes, I do have experience with keyless locksets. I even have a few units laying about. A popular unit is "Unican"... I have a brand new one in my basement. The latchbolt is disabled unless the right code is punched in. Pricey @ $300+ in USD. Very nice because they cannot be "wrenched", unlike most locksets. Factory setting is 3-4-5 which is to be changed after install. The 3 is pressed alone.... 4 and 5 are pressed together or at the same time. This may very well be obsolete info.... I have not installed any recent models. This particular brand can be removed and with minor disassembly can be set back to factory settings and reset to the users preference or code.

When dealing with systems with electromagnets or electric strikes things can get rather complicated. Two systems are used... "fail safe" and "fail secure". I have worked with both on commercial applications. I even have a keyless on my garage door...rarely used and I would be hard presssed to find the "over-ride" key or "access" key:grin:


----------



## heng (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Key-Less Door Locks?*

Anyone mention the general stuff like needing batteries and some need another hole bored into the door? Otherwise I like mine.

Same model on a relative's 2 family house, the buttons seems a little beatup from use. It also can be programmed with multiple codes.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Key-Less Door Locks?*

We do not have any at home but y wife works for an establishment (& I am a volunteer there too) where there are keyless codelocks on virtually every door, internal and external.

Though this is an English site, it shows the flavour of what is available - Electric and Mechanical

One tip if you fit one: change the code fairly regularly. If left on one code, over a period of time, those buttons start to show wear and reveal the 'active' ones..On a 4 digit code that makes 16 combinations to try!


----------



## Keene22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ya i'm using key less door lock for many time at both in house and office. It have lot of great features which can never found in other lock system.

Now one can break its security easily it is the biggest plus point in it.


----------

